# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Ne kerkim te romances!

## dhimo9

Jam nje djale i ri 101 vjec e gjyse. Kerkoj te lidhem me nje vajze nga 20 deri ne 35 jo me te madhe. Dua qe te jete bjonde me trup te bukur edhe brunet nuk jane keq. Me pelqen te kete sy bojeqjell por edhe 1 blu 1 bojeqjell nuk eshte keq. Patjeter te jete e pasur se une vetem pensionin kam.  E keni parasysh vetem per jete nate. Me shume sinqeritet nga une per ty! :llafazan:  :u shkriva:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Per jet nate se nuk te ze gjumi.

Leket nuk ke çi do. Blerja me shumice e viagres nuk ta zgjidh problemin e pagjumsis.

----------

alnosa (07-01-2016)

----------


## dhimo9

hahahaahhaaha! That's nice but you can do more of that, i think! :llafazan:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nuk ke se çfare te besh me teper. Nuk leviz me asgje.

Infermjerja edhe po te ta japi viagren si serum po prap jeta e nates njesoj vazhdon.

----------

rainman1985 (08-12-2021)

----------


## dhimo9

Kush ta tha te paska genjyer :u shkriva:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nga e thena ne te bere duhet nje det me viagra i tere.

Vihe shpirtin ne paqe siç eshte i gjithe trupi. Ka ikur koha kur infermjeret benin mbrekullira.

----------


## dhimo9

Te them te drejten edhe pse jam kaq skam nevoje per to atehere duhet ta dish je aq sa ndihesh o aq sa je! Me gjithe qejf do ta vija shpirtin ne paqe po kam  problem shikoj enderra te bukura dhe rri zgjuar. hahahahahahahahaha :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## alnosa

> Per jet nate se nuk te ze gjumi.
> 
> Leket nuk ke çi do. Blerja me shumice e viagres nuk ta zgjidh problemin e pagjumsis.


😂😂😂😂😂 ..nga pervoja e ke o serafim. Se dhe ti plak me dukesh mua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dhimo9

> ..nga pervoja e ke o serafim. Se dhe ti plak me dukesh mua


Thank's darling you're so cute! :u shkriva:

----------


## starbright

> Jam nje djale i ri 101 vjec e gjyse. Kerkoj te lidhem me nje vajze nga 20 deri ne 35 jo me te madhe. Dua qe te jete bjonde me trup te bukur edhe brunet nuk jane keq. Me pelqen te kete sy bojeqjell por edhe 1 blu 1 bojeqjell nuk eshte keq. Patjeter te jete e pasur se une vetem pensionin kam.  E keni parasysh vetem per jete nate. Me shume sinqeritet nga une per ty!


Any luck?  Or still looking?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> ..nga pervoja e ke o serafim. Se dhe ti plak me dukesh mua


Nuk diskutohet,nuk mund te flasesh me kompetenc po nuk pate pervoje si eksperienc. 

Por edhe ti i di mire keto gjera,panvareshisht se i ke harruar,por prap te kane mbetur disa ide ne memorje. Vetem ekserienca,mund te na japi nje interpretim ne teorine e parashikimit per te vertetuar me shume propabilitet nje gjykim mbi kohen e shkuar.E shkuara si projektim drejt te ardhmes.

Drejt te ardhmes ! Te ardhmes i thençin.Kur shkon si ne te tre,100 e ca pranvera,nuk e ke qartesine e enderrimit. Ke me teper perceptimin e kuptimit ne raport me problemin. Kujtimet e te shkuares si figuracion,pritje pasive e parashikime deshirash te paqarta.

Nejse,me qe kemi afersisht nje moshe,se edhe ti çoç me dukesh si mosh e thyer,e ke provuar te zevendesosh fidhet ne supe me viagra ? Qe te duket supa si me perime.

----------

{A_N_G_E_L_69} (10-01-2016)

----------


## dhimo9

> Nuk diskutohet,nuk mund te flasesh me kompetenc po nuk pate pervoje si eksperienc. 
> 
> Por edhe ti i di mire keto gjera,panvareshisht se i ke harruar,por prap te kane mbetur disa ide ne memorje. Vetem ekserienca,mund te na japi nje interpretim ne teorine e parashikimit per te vertetuar me shume propabilitet nje gjykim mbi kohen e shkuar.E shkuara si projektim drejt te ardhmes.
> 
> Drejt te ardhmes ! Te ardhmes i thençin.Kur shkon si ne te tre,100 e ca pranvera,nuk e ke qartesine e enderrimit. Ke me teper perceptimin e kuptimit ne raport me problemin. Kujtimet e te shkuares si figuracion,pritje pasive e parashikime deshirash te paqarta.
> 
> Nejse,me qe kemi afersisht nje moshe,se edhe ti çoç me dukesh si mosh e thyer,e ke provuar te zevendesosh fidhet ne supe me viagra ? Qe te duket supa si me perime.


Kur flet te duket vetja si poet, por ti mund te flasesh per vete qe je plak edhe nuk te ben kuku kurse per te tjeret nuk mund ta dish, nuk besoj se ke nga ta dish apo jo....!

----------


## dhimo9

> Any luck?  Or still looking?


Not yet, but I'm waiting for! Thanks for you're interest in my researching.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kur flet te duket vetja si poet, por ti mund te flasesh per vete qe je plak edhe nuk te ben kuku kurse per te tjeret nuk mund ta dish, nuk besoj se ke nga ta dish apo jo....!


Mos u merzit,se i ka pleqeria keto. Kur nuk gjen romancen fillon e merresh me diçka ose me thashetheme : " Jo- pensioni i im eshte me i madh,jo- nuk me duhet paterica se kam shkopin,jo ma ben kuku por nuk e kuptoj i kam ven dhe zile qe kur leviz ta degjoj ". Jan problemet e moshes. Te gjithe mburren se jane gati per jete nate,nga pagjumsia,por shikojne endra me sy hapur;lendina jeshile me lule ku vallzojne bjondet lakuriq,burime ku rrjedh raki skrapari dhe peme qe si frut kan viagra dhe si gjethe prezervativ.

Jane problemet e moshes,e  asaj qe quhet perceptimit sensitiv,optimistik. Prandaj edhe shprehim gatishmerine per jete nate (Nate,se naten ndihet me teper dhimbja e kokallave dhe reumatizma). Shpreson ne mbrekullite jashte doktrines te shkences.Por siç e tha dhe bashkemoshatari jot, per pervojen,kur nuk ke pervoje o edhe munges memorje nuk enderron dot as me doktrinen e eksperiences.

----------


## dhimo9

> Mos u merzit,se i ka pleqeria keto. Kur nuk gjen romancen fillon e merresh me diçka ose me thashetheme : " Jo- pensioni i im eshte me i madh,jo- nuk me duhet paterica se kam shkopin,jo ma ben kuku por nuk e kuptoj i kam ven dhe zile qe kur leviz ta degjoj ". Jan problemet e moshes. Te gjithe mburren se jane gati per jete nate,nga pagjumsia,por shikojne endra me sy hapur;lendina jeshile me lule ku vallzojne bjondet lakuriq,burime ku rrjedh raki skrapari dhe peme qe si frut kan viagra dhe si gjethe prezervativ.
> 
> Jane problemet e moshes,e  asaj qe quhet perceptimit sensitiv,optimistik. Prandaj edhe shprehim gatishmerine per jete nate (Nate,se naten ndihet me teper dhimbja e kokallave dhe reumatizma). Shpreson ne mbrekullite jashte doktrines te shkences.Por siç e tha dhe bashkemoshatari jot, per pervojen,kur nuk ke pervoje o edhe munges memorje nuk enderron dot as me doktrinen e eksperiences.


Jam i sigurte qe i ka pleqeria kto, por me thashetheme nuk jam marre asnjehere keshtu qe as sot jo ,nuk e di per ty a mund te them te njejte gje. Ato jane enderrat e tua jo enderrrat e mia. Sa per dijeni une gjithqka qe me te vertete dua e realizoj. Ti dukesh si tip poeti kur shkruan por me 1 problem me fjale boshe dhe patjeter te marra diku. Patjeter diku i ke lexuar keto fjae si:  sensitv , optimist, doktrinen e eksperiences po as nuk ja ke haberin se qa do te thone!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Eh çna gjeti belaja ! Jane tema per gallat or çun. Nuk jane tema poezie dhe diskutimi se kush perdor fjale bosh o fjale plot.

Eshte ;dialektik jo apsolute e ontologjis subjektive.

----------

Etna Etna (14-03-2016)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Pirdh pirdh se lirohesh i thone kesaj pune.

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Hahaha cfare plaku simpatik, gjithe humor qenke zotrote.
Do bejme tifo per ty dhimo, ishalla kap ndonje bukuroshe

----------


## dhimo9

> Eh çna gjeti belaja ! Jane tema per gallat or çun. Nuk jane tema poezie dhe diskutimi se kush perdor fjale bosh o fjale plot.
> 
> Eshte ;dialektik jo apsolute e ontologjis subjektive.


Une e kam shume seriozish kurse ti ben shaka, c'eshte kjo pune keshtu mo!hahahahahaha

----------


## dhimo9

> Hahaha cfare plaku simpatik, gjithe humor qenke zotrote.
> Do bejme tifo per ty dhimo, ishalla kap ndonje bukuroshe


Vetem nga emri duhet te jesh nje lule qe sapo ka celur. Te falenderoj shume luleshtrydhe, sa per homorin eshte 1 pjese nga vetja ime, pas 100 vitesh nuk e harroj dot, pavaresisht se tani me kujtohen pak gjera...... mosha...

----------

